# Algae ID



## fryguyzzzz (Jan 19, 2010)

Can anyone identify this Algae?



















Thanks


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Looks like cyanobacteria (blue-green algae).


----------



## Shad0w (Nov 13, 2006)

look similar to BGA though the color is not blue-green


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm pretty sure BGA can have that tint to it though. To get rid of it, spray it with hydrogen peroxide, up to 2 mL/ gallon. Turn off all filtration while doing so. Algae should start to bubble. Also, increasing the flow to the area will help prevent it


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Yeah, I've seen BGA in many different colors. It can also sometimes trap dust which makes it look different colors. 

H2O2 is great stuff. It kills cladophora too. I heard the max dose is about 2-3 mL/gallon so yep you are right on there.


----------

